# Contouring Shapes In Lathe (and Mill)



## randyc (Mar 16, 2015)

This is a duplicate post - a response to another thread but I thought it might be of interest to the folks that read this particular forum often.

I occasionally use carbide router bits as form tools.  There are many, many shapes to choose from and they are cheap compared to the time expended to grind a form tool from a 1/2 inch HSS, as an example (if time is of importance).

Easy enough to make a temporary holder for router tools that works in a 4-way or a QC tool holder.  As with any form tool, the lathe should be run very slowly using lots of cutting oil.  In the mill, the opposite applies - run the tool at a fairly high RPM (but with very slow feed) occasionally brushing a little oil on the cutter.













Router cutter in a vertical mill to produce a special contour - _high_ RPM, _slow_ feed is required.


----------



## randyc (Mar 16, 2015)

PS:  The steel workpiece shown in the first couple of photos is a back gear lever handle .  It can be seen (way back to the rear of the left end of the headstock) in this photo of a 1944 Sheldon EXL-56B.


----------



## Andre (Mar 16, 2015)

I knew they could be used on metal but I never realized how versatile they could be. Thank you for posting! Maybe even make this a sticky?

Sadly though you can't get any back rake without messing up the form..


----------



## f350ca (Mar 17, 2015)

Hope its all right to chime in.
Using a rounding over bit to profile a stack of aluminum sheets. 



Greg


----------



## randyc (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks for the contribution, Greg, that's a very good idea !


----------



## oldboy1950 (Mar 17, 2015)

this is a great idea !
i have been using router bits in my woodworking routers and shaper for over 40 years and have just recently got into machining.
now the possibilities are endless.
Dan


----------



## barnett (Mar 17, 2015)

Thats an interesting way to use an router bit !!! I would have never thought about that.


----------



## dualquad (Mar 18, 2015)

I never thought of that either, thanks for the good idea!


----------



## lpeedin (Mar 18, 2015)

I have had this thought almost every time I walk by the router bits. I see that many of them are made from carbide or HSS.  Now I will definitely have to get some.  Particularly interested in the corner rounding bits.  Thanks for the write up and pics.


----------



## savarin (Mar 18, 2015)

I've been using the curve on a roman ogee bit to round the ends of small brass screws.
Works excellently.
I cant wait to try it on some aluminium plate edges.


----------

